# Thrall - Gilde Einherjer sucht Partner-Raid und -Instanzengilde



## Solassard (28. Februar 2007)

Mokra

Die Gilde Einherjer bestehend aus etwa 20 Acc mit 10 70er Chars (und diversen die es bald sein werden) sucht eine Partnergilde für feste Instanzen - und evtl. PvP-Gruppen. Haben nen ziemlichen Kriegerüberschuss, aber es ist von jeder Klasse was vorhanden.

Wir suchen eine fähige Gilde mit denen wir gemeinsam größere Instanzen und Raids meistern können. Angefangen bei Karanzhan bis hin zu den 25er Instanzen.

Wenn also interesse besteht könnt ihr euch ingame gerne bei Solassard, Saxnota oder Ullrson melden

mfg Sola


----------

